# Code 01299 ??



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are the results of the Auto Scan 








------------------------------------------------------------
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070723

Friday,09,May,2008,17:53:52:48766
Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 180690km/112275miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWD.LBL
Part No: 06A 906 032 CL
Component: 1.8l 5V 110kW TLG02 V004
Coding: 06500
Shop #: WSC 04007
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.LBL
Part No: 1J0 907 379 AF
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13404
Shop #: WSC 01317
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 12 AIRBAG VW5 02 0004
Coding: 12594
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V04 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 04007
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2453350 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2453350 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.LBL
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 62 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 01317
Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 62 Tırsteuerger. FS0002r
Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 62 Tırsteuerger. BF0002B
2 Faults Found:
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - -
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.LBL
Part No: 1J0 035 180 D
Component: RADIO 3CP 0001
Coding: 01401
Shop #: WSC 01317
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_Modified by kaipyroami at 5:57 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Code 01299 ?? (kaipyroami)*

Communication codes, especially intermittent codes are totally meaningless without knowing which module it stored and surrounding information. So to give you anything real we would need to see a full scan from the car...


----------



## ABIMELECH (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Code 01299 ?? (Theresias)*








Every fault code in the air bag control module has a meaning, but sometimes they are hard to diagnose but not imposible, the only thing is that if your car is out of warranty it may cost you a little to have it diagnosed and then the parts and labor to have installed wathever component had failed. Your Volkswagen dealership could give you a better idea of what this problem could be, my suggestion is clear the fault code for now and see if the air bag light comes back on with the same fault code, since you have the scan tool to check it, but if you go to your dealership they'll have to do their own diagnosis, it does not matter that you already had the fault code, they still need to check if there is any other fault codes present in any of the other system. Remember they are professionals and need to do it, so that they could have a conclusive diagnosis to presented to you. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ABIMELECH (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Code 01299 ?? (ABIMELECH)*

I don't encourage just anyone to work with AIR BAG SYSTEMS, you need to know what you are doing, this system is very sensitive and there is some precautions you need to take and be aware of before you work with any air bag system or its components. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you have an airbag on your steering wheel? Is it stock, is what I'm saying.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (YavoR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YavoR32* »_Do you have an airbag on your steering wheel? Is it stock, is what I'm saying.

yes, the whole airbag system is stock. 
nothing with or around an airbag has been touched.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (kaipyroami)*

Still missing the complete diagnostic protocol (i.e. VAG-COM > Auto-Scan)...


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Still missing the complete diagnostic protocol (i.e. VAG-COM > Auto-Scan)...

sorry, I will get it soon.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (kaipyroami)*

ok, auto scan complete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, now it's getting much clearer. The Airbag control module wasn't able to communicate with the gateway which is part of the instrument cluster. Since the code is set to intermittent you should be able to clear it without problems. Communication issues on the CAN databus are quite common therefor I wouldn't say this needs special attention, just keep an eye on it in future scans.
P.S.: You may want to replace those broken mirror glasses though.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I have reset it about 3 times already.
also the rear view mirrors are fine (to look in at least)
and the adjuster works just fine.









_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
P.S.: You may want to replace those broken mirror glasses though.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (kaipyroami)*

Normally a communication code shouldn't trigger the airbag warning light, does it come up in your case? Have you installed/modded anything recently?What's the system voltage on that car battery fully charged?
In terms of the mirrors, it's the mirror heating which is broken.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

lemmiwinks to retard the timing 0.75 deg.
I will have to check the voltage tonight


----------

